
Plus, Minus: A Gentle Introduction to the Physics of Orthogonal - codeulike
http://www.gregegan.net/ORTHOGONAL/00/PM.html
======
lukev
For those of you who aren't familiar with Egan's work, I can't recommend it
enough. All good scifi indulges in world-building, but Egan's is the most
scientifically well-thought-out I've seen, as well as containing some very
plausible depictions of post-humanity.

Many of his works are available in their entirety on his (delightfully 90's)
website, [http://www.gregegan.net](http://www.gregegan.net).

~~~
jaimeyap
Seconded. His work is fantastic.

He has a few collections of short stories (Luminosity and Axiomatic) that give
a good breadth of exposure to the themes he explores in his books.

------
sxp
Egan also has a nice intro to real relativity:
[http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/FOUNDATIONS/index.h...](http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/FOUNDATIONS/index.html)

Also, Permutation City (deals with the philosophy of uploaded minds) and
Diaspora (also related to some of the philosophy of uploading) are amazing
novels.

[http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/DIASPORA/DIASPORA.h...](http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/DIASPORA/DIASPORA.html)

[http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/PERMUTATION/Permuta...](http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/PERMUTATION/Permutation.html)

------
sohkamyung
I'm actually a bit miffed because I bought the first two books of the
Orthogonal series from BaenEBooks [ [http://www.baenebooks.com/s-164-greg-
egan.aspx](http://www.baenebooks.com/s-164-greg-egan.aspx) ], then discovered
that due to problems with Night Shade Books, I couldn't get "The Arrows of
Time" as an ebook too.

Unfortunately, other ebook vendors like Google Play are not selling a DRM-free
version of that book.

